# fikuśny mplayer

## Pryka

Witam wczoraj zaktualizowałem sobie mplayera z rc1 do rc2 i doświadczyłem denerwującego zjawiska.

Gdy próbuję odtworzyć jakiś plik wideo który jest w folderze o dwuczęściowej nazwie(np. "do nagrania"), powiedzmy:

```
/home/pryka/do nagrania/1.avi
```

gdy wejdę do tego folderu i kliknę dwukrotnie na "1.avi" otrzymam takie coś:

```
Otwieranie file:///home/pryka/do%20nagrania/1.avi nie powiodło się.
```

Da się to łatwo obejść poprzez odpalanie samego programu i podawanie przez niego ścieżki do pliku ale to niewygodnę wolę klikać na plik z zapisem video w celu jego odtworzenia.

----------

## Polin

Dzięki za informację.

----------

## Pryka

... Polin twój post zignoruje bo nie wiem czy sobie jaj robisz czy...

A co do tematu to wie ktoś jak temu zaradzić bo wnerwia mnie to strasznie ??

----------

## SlashBeast

A cholera Cie wie w czym Ty sobie klikasz, rox, nautilus. konqueror ?

----------

## Pryka

nautilus

----------

## SlashBeast

Jeżeli odpalanie mplayera dla danego typu plików jest

```
mplayer $*
```

zamień to na 

```
mplayer "$*"
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jeżeli odpalanie mplayera dla danego typu plików jest
> 
> ```
> mplayer $*
> ```
> ...

 

Raczej:

```
mplayer "$@"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Zwierzak

Ja bym proponowal jeszcze sed'em pozamieniac wszystkie %20 na ' ', bo dla programow graficznych to wsztko jedno (wiekszosc korzysta z URI do wskazywania polozenia pliku), ale programy konsolowe na serio szukaja takiego katalogu

----------

## Pryka

Chyba was trochę wprowadziłem w błąd. Bo chodzi mi dokładnie nie o odpalanie mplayera z kod konsoli.

Dokładnie chodzi o gmplayer odpalany spod ikonki, lub poprzez dwuklik na plik .avi

nie bardzo się orientuję co bym miał z tym zrobić

```
mplayer "$@"
```

przypomnę się jeszcze raz że nie używam mplayera spod konsoli

----------

## cerbero

przejdź do katalogu /usr/share/applications i jako root otwórz w jakimś edytorze tekstu plik  mplayer.desktop

i zmień linię:

```

Exec=gmplayer %U

```

na

```

Exec=gmplayer %F

```

----------

## Pryka

thx działa

----------

